# Shower Curtain Mod



## MNoutbackers

After struggling with the shower curtain and the small space, we found this at Camping World. Very cool!

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...hower-rod/44143










This is the curtain/shower rod folded in towards the bathtub.










This is a picture of the curtain/rod pulled out.










This was taken inside the shower with it pushed out.










Another picture inside the shower.

We also bought a shower curtain with pockets. We put the pockets on the inside to hold shampoo/conditioner, soap, etc. I couldn't get a picture of that because it was too close up.


----------



## battalionchief3

AAHHHH!!!!! I want to do the same thing. I just measured the hole yesterday. How does it work out for you, It looks like a big improvement. Hope its not too hard to install. I will order it when I get home next week.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

The new Outbacks come with a curved rail....very nice. Now I don't have to do the shower door mod, as Keystone did it for me.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

very cool!


----------



## Sayonara

Nice Mod! I like how you can move it out of the way when our not using the shower. Our 32BHDS has the glass enclosure....nice but when its dirty, it looks really bad.


----------



## TnFamily

That is a great mod, I am going to have to do this at the same time that I put in the full size tub. Finally I will have room to shower.


----------



## MNoutbackers

battalionchief3 said:


> AAHHHH!!!!! I want to do the same thing. I just measured the hole yesterday. How does it work out for you, It looks like a big improvement. Hope its not too hard to install. I will order it when I get home next week.


I LOVE it. Now I can turn around in the shower, without taking the curtain with me. It was very easy to install. We actually have the designs/blueprints/schematics, whatever you call it, for our OB. So, DH can see where the studs are. I wouldn't hang anything too heavy on it though.

I really like how it folds in to the tub when not in use. You can hang swim suits to drip dry when it is folded into the tub. Definately worth the $$.


----------



## JerseyGirl86

MNoutbackers said:


> AAHHHH!!!!! I want to do the same thing. I just measured the hole yesterday. How does it work out for you, It looks like a big improvement. Hope its not too hard to install. I will order it when I get home next week.


I LOVE it. Now I can turn around in the shower, without taking the curtain with me. It was very easy to install. We actually have the designs/blueprints/schematics, whatever you call it, for our OB. So, DH can see where the studs are. I wouldn't hang anything too heavy on it though.

I really like how it folds in to the tub when not in use. You can hang swim suits to drip dry when it is folded into the tub. Definately worth the $$.
[/quote]

That is the best invention! I too love how it folds in when not in use! And it does look like it's worth the money.


----------



## Eorb

I like it, will need to get one too. How did you get the blueprints for your OB?


----------



## MNoutbackers

Eorb said:


> I like it, will need to get one too. How did you get the blueprints for your OB?


It was in all the information from the dealer. I'm not sure that we were meant to get it. The plans were marked "prototype". It has come in very helpful though.


----------



## battalionchief3

A stud finder should locate them. I have to get someone else to find the studs for me, every time I get near it, it just beeps the whole time.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

MNoutbackers said:


> I like it, will need to get one too. How did you get the blueprints for your OB?


It was in all the information from the dealer. I'm not sure that we were meant to get it. The plans were marked "prototype". It has come in very helpful though.
[/quote]

You were not suppose to get them. I was in direct contact with the VP of the Outback product line when buying the 301BQ and he said under Keystone cannot (or would not) provide them to anyone.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Saw that Overstocked.com has the curved shower rods on sale...I like the brushed nickel one.

http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Curve...l?sec_iid=33969


----------



## john7349

I will have to do this mod. Im tired of getting the cold shoulder every time I shower. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

battalionchief3 said:


> A stud finder should locate them. I have to get someone else to find the studs for me, every time I get near it, it just beeps the whole time.


I have the same probelm....It's a curse really!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> A stud finder should locate them. I have to get someone else to find the studs for me, every time I get near it, it just beeps the whole time.


I have the same probelm....It's a curse really!








[/quote]

Oh brotha'....


----------



## JerseyGirl86

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> A stud finder should locate them. I have to get someone else to find the studs for me, every time I get near it, it just beeps the whole time.


I have the same probelm....It's a curse really!








[/quote]

Yeah, sure....I can hear the beeping all the way here in NJ...


----------



## rdvholtwood

Sweet! Nice Mod - definitely one to add to the list!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

MNoutbackers said:


> After struggling with the shower curtain and the small space, we found this at Camping World. Very cool!
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...hower-rod/44143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the curtain/shower rod folded in towards the bathtub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of the curtain/rod pulled out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken inside the shower with it pushed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another picture inside the shower.
> 
> We also bought a shower curtain with pockets. We put the pockets on the inside to hold shampoo/conditioner, soap, etc. I couldn't get a picture of that because it was too close up.


we stopped at CW and bought one and Rick was just out in the trailer and was going to install it, however, after pushing around on the shower walls, he is not convinced the walls will hold it, it is a heavy item. Sooo....any chance anyone with a 27rsds has done this mod?


----------



## clarkely

MNoutbackers said:


> After struggling with the shower curtain and the small space, we found this at Camping World. Very cool!
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...hower-rod/44143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the curtain/shower rod folded in towards the bathtub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of the curtain/rod pulled out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken inside the shower with it pushed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another picture inside the shower.
> 
> We also bought a shower curtain with pockets. We put the pockets on the inside to hold shampoo/conditioner, soap, etc. I couldn't get a picture of that because it was too close up.


I did the same MOD & It is awesome!!!! I can now shower in the camper comfortably!!!

I got some nice shower curtain rings and used the Stock Curtain.


----------



## GoodTimes

battalionchief3 said:


> A stud finder should locate them. I have to get someone else to find the studs for me, every time I get near it, it just beeps the whole time.


Everytime I read that, I just have to giggle.

We bought the rod, just haven't had time to install. I'm VERY jealous that you have the blueprints and know where the studs are. Thanks for the pics, I'm gonna go hound the DH to get with it and GET'ER DONE!


----------



## MNoutbackers

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> After struggling with the shower curtain and the small space, we found this at Camping World. Very cool!
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...hower-rod/44143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the curtain/shower rod folded in towards the bathtub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of the curtain/rod pulled out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken inside the shower with it pushed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another picture inside the shower.
> 
> We also bought a shower curtain with pockets. We put the pockets on the inside to hold shampoo/conditioner, soap, etc. I couldn't get a picture of that because it was too close up.


we stopped at CW and bought one and Rick was just out in the trailer and was going to install it, however, after pushing around on the shower walls, he is not convinced the walls will hold it, it is a heavy item. Sooo....any chance anyone with a 27rsds has done this mod?








[/quote]

We haven't had any issues with it coming loose from the walls. The only thing we have hanging from it is the shower curtain with small pockets that I put shampoo, conditioner, shower gel.


----------



## MNoutbackers

GoodTimes said:


> A stud finder should locate them. I have to get someone else to find the studs for me, every time I get near it, it just beeps the whole time.


Everytime I read that, I just have to giggle.

We bought the rod, just haven't had time to install. I'm VERY jealous that you have the blueprints and know where the studs are. Thanks for the pics, I'm gonna go hound the DH to get with it and GET'ER DONE!
[/quote]

This is probably the best mod that we did, IMHO. You will be very happy with it. Well, Evidently we weren't supposed to get the blueprints with our outback. SHhhh, don't tell Keystone. If there are any other 29 BH out there, I would be happy to share, although ours is not the standard layout as most, but I think this would work.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

We haven't had any issues with it coming loose from the walls. The only thing we have hanging from it is the shower curtain with small pockets that I put shampoo, conditioner, shower gel.

[/quote]

he pushed on the walls where it would be mounted and I have to admit, there is alot of give those walls, so we are taking it back to CW


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> We haven't had any issues with it coming loose from the walls. The only thing we have hanging from it is the shower curtain with small pockets that I put shampoo, conditioner, shower gel.
> 
> he pushed on the walls where it would be mounted and I have to admit, there is alot of give those walls, so we are taking it back to CW


There was a lot of play in the wall above the shower enclosure?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> We haven't had any issues with it coming loose from the walls. The only thing we have hanging from it is the shower curtain with small pockets that I put shampoo, conditioner, shower gel.
> 
> he pushed on the walls where it would be mounted and I have to admit, there is alot of give those walls, so we are taking it back to CW


There was a lot of play in the wall above the shower enclosure?
[/quote]
there is no space above the shower enclosure, we will bring it to Champoeg and you can see what we mean, maybe one of you has in idea?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

anyone else have pix of this mod?


----------



## WACOUGAR

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> We haven't had any issues with it coming loose from the walls. The only thing we have hanging from it is the shower curtain with small pockets that I put shampoo, conditioner, shower gel.
> 
> he pushed on the walls where it would be mounted and I have to admit, there is alot of give those walls, so we are taking it back to CW


There was a lot of play in the wall above the shower enclosure?
[/quote]
there is no space above the shower enclosure, we will bring it to Champoeg and you can see what we mean, maybe one of you has in idea?
[/quote]

Bring it this weekend and maybe Vic can have a look. He always has tools just in case.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

WACOUGAR said:


> We haven't had any issues with it coming loose from the walls. The only thing we have hanging from it is the shower curtain with small pockets that I put shampoo, conditioner, shower gel.
> 
> he pushed on the walls where it would be mounted and I have to admit, there is alot of give those walls, so we are taking it back to CW


There was a lot of play in the wall above the shower enclosure?
[/quote]
there is no space above the shower enclosure, we will bring it to Champoeg and you can see what we mean, maybe one of you has in idea?
[/quote]

Bring it this weekend and maybe Vic can have a look. He always has tools just in case.
[/quote]
okey dokey! guys do love to talk tools! Rick is on nights now and just told me he can't get off early tonight so now we are arriving Thursday. Dang it!


----------



## clarkely

MNoutbackers said:


> AAHHHH!!!!! I want to do the same thing. I just measured the hole yesterday. How does it work out for you, It looks like a big improvement. Hope its not too hard to install. I will order it when I get home next week.


I LOVE it. Now I can turn around in the shower, without taking the curtain with me. It was very easy to install. We actually have the designs/blueprints/schematics, whatever you call it, for our OB. So, DH can see where the studs are. I wouldn't hang anything too heavy on it though.

I really like how it folds in to the tub when not in use. You can hang swim suits to drip dry when it is folded into the tub. Definately worth the $$.
[/quote]

How did you get the prints??? I tried every avenue i could to try and get them.......

*ON EDIT:* I read the post hoe you got them...........LUCKY YOU!!


----------

